# Any one selling does



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey, my mom has been thing about the possibility of raising a couple boars, But i have yet to come across any does for sale. i have really taken a like to those dappled breeds but it would be my moms decision.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

It also would depend on your budget because I have found the dappled and colored boers to be a little to very pricy


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a boar sale in Harrisonburg, Va in april where a friend of mine got some nice does. she also has some doelings for sale her website is www.shilohhill.weebly.com I don't know is Virginia is to far for you to drive


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah that is far. but I'll look


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I agree about dapples and colored boer goats being expensive. So hard to find a nice one in a decent price range. Then of course if your like me, when you do find them, they are too far away! I gave up, ended up buying a spotted Nubian/boer who accidentally got bred, and gave us TRADITIONAL colored twins 2 weeks ago :hammer::doh::hair: Ok, so it's not that bad, they are healthy, and nice, so that's what's more important 

Have you checked craigslist sites around your area? Have you searched for boer goat farms in your area?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, we have searched a lot. They are all either bad and registered or good deals and not registered.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

what about Sydney? Did that not work out? 
I'll email a friend real quick for you


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Sidney is good but her goats are not that clean, actually very bad.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Not to spread any roamers. cause I love Sydney


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Southern New Hampshire


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh yupp not buy me haha


----------

